# X Factor



## Rowan83

Jedward through again!!! :doublesho

So glad Danyl and Ollie went through, i voted for them.


----------



## minimadgriff

Twatting Twins. :wall:


----------



## Knight Rider

I knew this without watching......the missus has just shouted, "NOT AGAIN, MUST BE FIXED!!!" at the top of her voice :lol:


----------



## daveclayton

has anyone ever actually owned up to voting for the twins?


----------



## -ROM-

A letter to the Grim Reaper:

_Dear Mr Grim Reaper,

This year you've parted me from my favorite singer, the one and only Michael Jackson, my favourite actor Patrick Swayzee and my favourite boy band member Stephen Gatley.

For future reference my all time favourite twins are John and Edward.
_


----------



## Rowan83

daveclayton said:


> has anyone ever actually owned up to voting for the twins?


I haven't voted for them. Am not sure who does?!


----------



## Skuperb

Irritating nobs!!!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Fix!!


----------



## williamsclio1

Jesus


----------



## daveclayton

exactly!? but someone somewhere must be voting for them lol


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

daveclayton said:


> exactly!? but someone somewhere must be voting for them lol


Who are these people :devil:


----------



## Grizzle

Whole things fixed Simon's onto a money spinner every year, 10 mins till Austin Powers though.


----------



## -ROM-

Grizzle said:


> Whole things fixed Simon's onto a money spinner every year, 10 mins till Austin Powers though.


He's minted beyond belief. All the three other judges money combined wouldn't even come close to him.


----------



## Rowan83

Felt so sorry for Rachel, she didn't deserve to go.


----------



## surgemaster

don't know who's voting for those untalented pair of nobs   but it ain't the irish!


----------



## Ross

MatrixGuy said:


> Felt so sorry for Rachel, she didn't deserve to go.


Seems the talent gets voted out.


----------



## Spoony

I don't think its fixed obviously due to legal reasons, but somethings going on... I wonder if there's some form of internet campaign to get the twis through to **** Simon off.

If the twins keep progressing its really spelling the end for the show. I don't find those twats entertaining, I find it cringeworthy... I'm a better singer than that... and I'm about as good at singing as I am laying eggs.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Predicted Cowel would go to public vote. Rachel although average at best was way better thAn that kid. He couldn't hit two consequitive notes with a baseball bat! 

Cowel knows she's not popular with public tho so he needed the kid too be kept in as the young girls are the ones that ring and fill his bulging pockets. 

He's a crafty git, I'll give him that.


----------



## ksm1985

shoot the fukkerz


----------



## M.M

there is a John and Edward should die facebook


----------



## Rowan83

M.M said:


> there is a John and Edward should die facebook


I think thats a bit harsh to be honest. I know i don't like them but they don't deserve to die. After all it's the public that are keeping them in!


----------



## pooma

Twit and **** through again :wall:

I've often said that the death penalty should be brought back, even more so now and these 2 plonkers should be put right at the front of the queue for murdering that Queen song last night.


----------



## gregb

W14RRN said:


> Who are these people :devil:


It'll be the Micks :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg

I predict that until john and edward end up in the bottom two the voting by the judges will be 2-2 every time so they don't have to make the decision as they all want the twins off before voting properly.

As for rachel I would be surprised if she ever does anything in music. The public have proved 3 times now she isn't very popular so why would any record label pick her up?


----------



## David

CupraRcleanR said:


> Predicted Cowel would go to public vote. Rachel although average at best was way better thAn that kid. He couldn't hit two consequitive notes with a baseball bat!
> 
> Cowel knows she's not popular with public tho so he needed the kid too be kept in as the young girls are the ones that ring and fill his bulging pockets.
> 
> He's a crafty git, I'll give him that.


not the fact he's trying to pump cheryl cole, and couldn't bring himself to vote out her act..

Aparently at his 50th party, Asheley Cole wasn't there and those 2 were 2 of the last up, quite cosy.

Lucky :lol:


----------



## hulla the hulla

I think it's fantastic that Jedward are still in as it shows the contest up as what it is - a totally over hyped, over sensationalised, under talented, too long, dead format waste of airtime !

I'm not worried about the dullards that vote for Jedward, I'm worried about the people that vote full stop !

Peter Kay got it spot on with his "Britain's Got the Pop Factor and Possibly a New Celebrity Jesus Christ Soapstar Superstar Strictly on Ice" - now THAT was worth watching !


----------



## chunkytfg

hulla the hulla said:


> I think it's fantastic that Jedward are still in as it shows the contest up as what it is - a totally over hyped, over sensationalised, under talented, too long, dead format waste of airtime !
> 
> I'm not worried about the dullards that vote for Jedward, I'm worried about the people that vote full stop !
> 
> Peter Kay got it spot on with his "Britain's Got the Pop Factor and Possibly a New Celebrity Jesus Christ Soapstar Superstar Strictly on Ice" - now THAT was worth watching !


But at the end of the day as long as a program can comfortably pull in 8m+ viewers week after week then it will remain.


----------



## mba

John & Edward are there soley to make Mr Cowell a ****e load of ££££. Otherwise its the same old same old format and will go down the route of Big Brother (oh how i pray it does :lol But until then i think its great that 2 talentless bellends are making a mokery of the "talent" show. 

Since when has this competition been about talent? If it was the public wouldnt be allowed to vote, but that creates toooooo much £££££££. 

This dont forget is a "Once in a lifetime opportunity" yeah right :lol:


----------



## buckas

mmmm danni minogue


----------



## fleagala

They are quite amusing, but its getting less so as the weeks go by.
The one act I do not get is Danyl... His voice is horrible. Its like he gets the notes but theres a hint of something horrible there.


----------



## one_question

Who's up for the bottom two tonight then?

Think Lloyd's time is up. Not sure on the second act but either Jamie or Jedward.

G

EDIT

If it's Jamie v Lloyd, Lloyd to go otherwise Jedward. Obviously, could be any of the others too.


----------



## Grizzle

Got to be jedward this weekend ffs they are taking a spot of someone who is far better.


----------



## ksm1985

have they not been abducted yet


----------



## one_question

Grizzle said:


> Got to be jedward this weekend ...


I think that you may get your wish then.

G


----------



## Skuperb

Get them off get them off. Botlom two at last and now we have the chance to bin the annoying talentless gits!!


----------



## Cliff

Crazy that Lucy is in the bottom 2 
At least the  will be out tonight :thumb:


----------



## sanchez

If them 2 pricks stay in it has to be a fix, The judges surely have to put them out!!!


----------



## minimadgriff

what the **** is going on!


----------



## Rowan83

Looks like Jedward will be going tonight!!

Can't believe Lucie was in the bottom 2 and Lloyd wasn't?!?! He sounded awful last night IMO.


----------



## Cliff

Bye Bye Jedward :wave::wave::wave::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sanchez

Jesus there awful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skuperb

That was absolutely appauling. If they dont go tonight the telly is in the bin and I am locking the doors until some sense comes back to the world


----------



## Janitor

Erm... it's all fg awful and will stay that way until the Great British craze for cheap Celebrity realises the vacuous, hollow monster it's created and people stop tuning into this 5h1te!


----------



## ksm1985

shock.........


----------



## sanchez

Simon is an ass!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Deano

what a friggin fix.


----------



## Pezza4u

Wtf!!!!!


----------



## ksm1985

fit the **** !?!


----------



## Grizzle

Joke....time for some apple pie and Diehard


----------



## [email protected]

X FACTOR IS A FIX!


----------



## -ROM-

What a ****ing joke


massively talented girl vs a pair of twats


Most ridiculous decision ever, Cowell needs a ****ing slap.


----------



## Cliff

What the biggest load of C R A P :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Simon=Numpty! FIX SHOCKING


----------



## one_question

Simon should be sacked.

Shame it's his show.


G


----------



## Skuperb

What a load of ********. There goes the telly and the doors are locked. Someone let me know when these two **** are out so that I can return to 'civilisation'.


----------



## Rowan83

OMFG!!!!!!

Can not believe it!!!

I feel so so sorry for Lucie.


----------



## Jordan

what a ****ing fix!

unbelievable!


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Jedward through again what a freakin joke it's just a farce


----------



## Deano

cowell slags them for weeks saying he wants them off then keeps them in! obviously the lure of more controversy and media exposure was too much to resist.


----------



## ksm1985

i dont even like x factor but find myself watching it cos i want those pair of bellsniffers out


----------



## Leemack

Total FIX FIX FIX

I watched it tonight and cannot believe what a fix it is !


----------



## sanchez

I thought simon was basing his vote on the final performance??


----------



## Tom_O

It's all about ratings.

Cowel is milking this cash cow for all it's worth.


----------



## Rowan83

Crystal Finish said:


> cowell slags them for weeks saying he wants them off then keeps them in! obviously the lure of more controversy and media exposure was too much to resist.


Yep, got to agree with that.

When it got to Simon i thought, well he hates them so he will vote them off........ NO he doesn't!!


----------



## Guest

the_knight said:


> Total FIX FIX FIX
> 
> I watched it tonight and cannot believe what a fix it is !


Totally agree, it has to be FIXED.


----------



## [email protected]

Ficking ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!

thats not right!!

Cowell has been slagging those 2 ***** through the whole series so far and he decides to go to the public vote!!!!!

Lucy is a great singer!

Cowell wants a slap!


----------



## Rowan83

autobrite-direct said:


> Ficking ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats not right!!
> 
> Cowell has been slagging those 2 ***** through the whole series so far and he decides to go to the public vote!!!!!
> 
> Lucy is a great singer!
> 
> Cowell wants a slap!


Am still in shock mate!

I really LOVED Lucie's performance last night.


----------



## Cliff

autobrite-direct said:


> Ficking ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats not right!!
> 
> Cowell has been slagging those 2 ***** through the whole series so far and he decides to go to the public vote!!!!!
> 
> Lucy is a great singer!
> 
> Cowell wants a slap!


Exactly :thumb::thumb:


----------



## David

can you not see it, it isnt fixed

He has just put out a potential threat to the 3 acts simon has in the contest

J&E won't win, but his 3 are possibly the 3 strongest in the competition, he's just put out a good looking girl who can sing


----------



## NickP

autobrite-direct said:


> Cowell has been slagging those 2 ***** through the whole series so far and he decides to go to the public vote!!!!!


Spot who's interest it is in to keep the viewing figures as high as possible and keep the program in the media spotlight......


----------



## Deano

look on the bright side. maybe jedward will get to the final, lose, and be so consumed with dissapointment they spend the rest of their days snorting rat sh*t in a derelict bed sit, cracking one off over a photo of louis walsh. or am i being a tad harsh. lucies performance tonight was very good and those two freaks where dropping lines all over the place and started dancing before the music started. complete and utter farce. ruining a talented girls chance of a great career, just to boost his own millions a bit more.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

David said:


> can you not see it, it isnt fixed
> 
> He has just put out a potential threat to the 3 acts simon has in the contest
> 
> J&E won't win, but his 3 are possibly the 3 strongest in the competition, he's just put out a good looking girl who can sing


That is very true. Also about the publicity for him and the show!


----------



## Bazza155

Crystal Finish said:


> look on the bright side. maybe jedward will get to the final, lose, and be so consumed with dissapointment they spend the rest of their days snorting rat sh*t in a derelict bed sit, cracking one off over a photo of louis walsh. or am i being a tad harsh. lucies performance tonight was very good and those to freaks where dropping lines all over the place and started dancing before the music started. complete and utter farce.


Or J&E will win and in a moment of despair Simon Cowell will end it all.

Or the public will be so pee'd off that they'll never watch it again.

Or I will wake up and find it to be a dream....or is that nightmare??


----------



## A20 LEE

Simon should be ashamed of himself, that wasn't right at all.


----------



## bradfordfabia

Danni was right, the singers in the singing competition should be worried. Plus Lucie was so sexy.


----------



## [email protected]

x factor eh!!! Its stupid really but you do get hooked!!:lol: 

Bring back Top Gear next week:thumb:


----------



## Deano

autobrite-direct said:


> x factor eh!!! Its stupid really but you do get hooked!!:lol:
> 
> Bring back Top Gear next week:thumb:


yeah you watch. jedward will be the star in a resonably priced car!


----------



## ant_s

i really cant believe that i think along with millions of people thought tonight was the night they were out and when lucy was performing it looked asthough she knew she was going through because the judges wouldn't vote for them pair of ******* but then when simon had the last vote and the chance to get them off he knew what was going to happen, but you can garentee (spelling is wrong but how to spell it has slipped my mind) if it was one of his acts and danni or cheryl did that he would of gone mad, bloody FIX!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

That will be fun!! Clarkson would take the pi$$ so much!:lol: He would hammer them!!


----------



## MarkJ

Bring back Top Gear next week:thumb:[/QUOTE]

You're not wrong there matey :thumb:


----------



## Cliff

It's ok we will all be saved, isn't I'm a celebrity back soon :tumbleweed:


----------



## ALANSHR

Just hope jedward win and thats the end of it, aye, the whole sorry program!


----------



## bidderman1969

i always thought the X factor wasnt just a singing contest, but an a singing and entertaining show, so it is entertaining to watch, admittedly the twins cant sing.......


----------



## swordjo

I just want to see them 'singing' this next week, I love how they can wind so many people up!


----------



## Norman

After all Cowell has said about the twins, pure hypocracy on his part.


----------



## Big Ells

I voted for JEdward, i think its so funny, i almost had tears in my eyes when they sang ghostbusters. I want to see if Simon will leave the country for good


----------



## Rowan83

Big Ells said:


> I voted for JEdward, i think its so funny, i almost had tears in my eyes when they sang ghostbusters. I want to see if Simon will leave the country for good


I must admit when the marshmallow guy came on i almost wet myself. lol.


----------



## pooma

I hope they win it now, that poor lassy blew them out of the water tonight and I would love to see Cowells face if they cruised through to victory from here on in. Simon showed himself as a pure **** tonight and has definitely gone down a step or 2 in my opinion, not that that will bother him of course.

I think the whole nation should at least boycot voting next week if not the whole show and have no one tune in at all, x factor is done for me, I normally sit and watch it with the missus but if she wants to watch it from here i will politely make my excuses and entertain myself elesewhere in the house.


----------



## Guest

i have heard that simon has signed the twins before it went live a few weeks back

its a con what he says as he just getting the public to vote againist him so he will make more money


----------



## Bratwurst

bradfordfabia said:


> Plus Lucie was so sexy.


A terrific bonus, but she was also a mighty fine wee singer. Maybe not the best on the show, but not far away at all!

Cowell should be ashamed of himself. Votes for an act that he has said all along he can't stand.

I won't be watching it again.

Instead, I'll be reading TV listings to see when I can next see Lucie! Hot wee Welsh beauty that she is. :argie:


----------



## dcj

They said before the sing off that it would be based on that performance and then after didnt mention the performances. Its been the same every week.


----------



## johninspain

Jedward did the best performance in the singoff !


----------



## Bratwurst

johninspain said:


> Jedward did the best performance in the singoff !


How can 2 ****'s singing out of tune, out of time and not 'dancing' in time be better than a wee burd signing note-perfect?


----------



## Prism Detailing

I really feel sorry for Lucie, her performance was perfect last night, when she was in the sing off you could see her confidence shining, she probably thought she was onto a winner, until Simon said to go to the public vote and she knew it was game over !


----------



## Amagoza

Problem is now the public will turn on Simon so his acts will be in the bottom, I predict Jamie going out next week which is all a complete farce.
Plus I believe they are all signed up to the cash cow that is SICO productions for the X factor tour.
Would you ever want to be signed up to his record label.... like signing your soul over to the :devil:


----------



## grant_evans

im just happy jedward were in the bottom 2... at least it shows their not that popular and its only a matter of time until their gone. i dont think simon is an idiot for what he has done, quite the opposite. he knew lucy was a threat and now she's gone.


----------



## [email protected]

are jedward not the epitome of what the majority think of the x-factor?


----------



## -ROM-

[email protected] said:


> are jedward not the epitome of what the majority think of the x-factor?


In a sense, but the problem is the X Factor show is meant to separate the thousands that have the talent from the few who have the talent and the "X Factor".

Whilst this pair might have whatever that unquantifiable "X Factor" is they don't have the talent to go with it in the first place.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

thought lloyd would go this week , and last week and the week before , probably his looks keeping him in , so just as bad as the two numpties really , shame decent singers are going instead of the ones that cant sing .
statement simon said before the sing off, well what was he thinking there shouldn't of been the debarcle that took place.


----------



## Leemack

It just gets me that he goes on about how much he wanted the two dik wads out then when he can actually get rid of them, he bottles it and a talented young singer gets knocked out

Yes she was a threat to his category but he gets enough money from the winning act anyway so it is nothing but a rip off fix.

It must be bad because the mrs said she isn't watching it next week :doublesho


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Must be bad cos my 15 yo daughter is not going to watch it on her telly upstairs, also must be bad as I have banned it in the house she will at long last join us for some really good telly on a Saturday night-pizza and DVD night.

I will not subject my new 60" LCD telly to X factor, strictly, Britian got talent etc....I would rather watch ToyStory with my 4 year old lad.


----------



## Raife

I reckon we should start a movement of DON'T WATCH X-FACTOR. We could bombard all the forums and e-mail groups we all belong to.....it would be epic!


----------



## Nickos

X-Factor is total pants. I totally and utterly dispise it. No doubt this years xmas number 1 will be some X-Factor dribble act though. great..... NOT!


----------



## mba

Simon is in it for the ££££ he was right when he said neither could win it and that the lads are more entertaining to watch (therefore more viewers therefore more ££££)

Are you people so short sighted to see this?

As soon as they are up against one of the ones who could win it they will go, simple. Try to get over yourselves when screaming at the TV "ITS A FIX" who gives a flying fook? If she was the bottom of the PUBLIC vote then she should go


----------



## one_question

^^

I beg to differ that she could not win; obviously she won't now.

Strange things have happened in the past. Whilst the likes of Leona and Ms Burke deserved to win, there are others who should have gone and who didn't. Just look at that Leon guy who won it.

Neither of them (Lucie/Jedward) would likely win. Jamie won't win - rock acts don't get far. My money's on that South Shields lad (young girl and Grandma vote), Olly (all round entertainer - not a brilliant singer but certainly different), or maybe that girl that talks really quick from Dagenham (but she hasn't really shone in the last two shows).

I think that the judges should write down their answers so that they are forced to give an answer BEFORE they know the votes of the other judges. This is the third time that the show has gone to the public vote (and put there deliberately by the judges) - why bother having the sing-off?


G


----------



## mba

Simon Cowell knows the music industry, and he knows how to make lots and lots of money, he is not going to let the Twins win over and above who he thinks will be a success. Yes she might go on to make a name for herself on the back of this - will she complain at the "injustice" or be thankful that she got the chance to sing and put her case forward to the whole nation. - Just think how many fantastic singers we have missed in the UK over the years!

The XFactor singers are the "have it now" society, long gone are the days that an act worked for fame and fortune.

Simon Cowell knows that the X Factor needs something different to continue as all good things come to an end ( i use the term good very loosely!).


----------



## Gruffs

Ultimately, as log as the best one wins in the end, it doesn't really matter what order the others get knocked out in.

However, what it does do is mean that the standard of the final shows will be lower and therefore less entertaining.

Even my missus said she won't be watching this show again. Which is a shame really as next week is the Great Ormond Street Charity song reveal.

With Top Gear being back as well, i expect Simon to get the message.


----------



## Guest

hate the show


----------



## *MAGIC*

the_knight said:


> It just gets me that he goes on about how much he wanted the two dik wads out then when he can actually get rid of them, he bottles it and a talented young singer gets knocked out
> 
> Yes she was a threat to his category but he gets enough money from the winning act anyway so it is nothing but a rip off fix.
> 
> It must be bad because the mrs said she isn't watching it next week :doublesho


:thumb:


----------



## buckas

blatent fix! remeber seeing lucie in the qualifers and thought straight away she's the winner, and she goes out up against those ****s

i want those other two ****s dead, so annoying


----------



## caddyman

I don't know what's worse - starting a thread about this program or blatantly admitting on a public forum that you watch it!!

Can't you see they have got what they want they want you to talk about the show, it's all about the judges not the contestants!!

makes me realise why this country is in the state it is in when the people who watch crap on tv like this vote who comes into power in the elections!!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Clearly Cowell has done it for the ratings (he owns the show) BUT MY GOD - Lucie could actually sing!


----------



## Gruffs

I actually feel for those two lads.

They were clearly uncomfortable last night nad they do try their nuts off.

But that doesn't change the fact they can't sing. 

None of them are in Leona's league as she proved last night so the winner is going to release an album and disappear. I guess they are trying to milk as much publicity and phone votes out of this year as possible. There has to be a shelf life for X-Factor. I think it's nearing it.


----------



## johninspain

wee_green_mini said:


> How can 2 ****'s singing out of tune, out of time and not 'dancing' in time be better than a wee burd signing note-perfect?


They performed better on the sing off in my oppinion, also it is just an opinion. Dont forget its the public who vote, they would be out if people didnt vote


----------



## Rowan83

Gruffs said:


> *I actually feel for those two lads.
> 
> They were clearly uncomfortable last night nad they do try their nuts off.*
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact they can't sing.
> 
> None of them are in Leona's league as she proved last night so the winner is going to release an album and disappear. I guess they are trying to milk as much publicity and phone votes out of this year as possible. There has to be a shelf life for X-Factor. I think it's nearing it.


Yeah, got to agree with that. I believe they really put the time and effort into their performances.

I believe the winner of X Factor will be Ollie or Danyl, really like them both though.


----------



## ArcticVXR

the ONLY reason Simon let it go to the public vote is so Jedward would get through. The longer they stay in the competition the less threat the others are to his singers. Lucie was much more of a threat than Jedward so he got what he wanted...

Simon Cowell is very clever..............but still a ****


----------



## Rowan83

thevaleter said:


> the ONLY reason Simon let it go to the public vote is so Jedward would get through. The longer they stay in the competition the less threat the others are to his singers. Lucie was much more of a threat than Jedward so he got what he wanted...
> 
> Simon Cowell is very clever..............but still a ****


Yep, another good reason!


----------



## one_question

Interesting article here

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/news/a185845/cowell-consulted-show-boss-over-vote.html

Article replicated below



> Simon Cowell consulted The X Factor's executive producer Richard Holloway before making his controversial decision to vote against Lucie Jones, a report has claimed.
> 
> According to The Sun, Cowell and Holloway were seen "in deep discussions" during an advert break following the announcement that Jones would compete against twins John & Edward in last night's sing-off.
> 
> A source said: "[Cowell and Holloway] seemed to be discussing what to do. Should they get rid of Lucie, who can obviously sing really well, or finally get rid of the twins?"
> 
> Jones was later eliminated after Cowell took the judges' verdict to deadlock for the second week running. John & Edward were saved because they had polled higher than their rival in the earlier viewer vote.
> 
> The insider added: "The producers always claim that Simon doesn't know how the voting goes before he makes his decision. But after the intense conversation with Simon, Holloway was seen whispering in the ears of judges Dannii [Minogue], Cheryl Cole and Louis Walsh."
> 
> Cowell insisted that he had been surprised by the outcome while speaking on The Xtra Factor last night. He also claimed that Jones's axing was not his fault.


----------



## dcj

caddyman said:


> I don't know what's worse - starting a thread about this program or blatantly admitting on a public forum that you watch it!!
> 
> Can't you see they have got what they want they want you to talk about the show, it's all about the judges not the contestants!!
> 
> makes me realise why this country is in the state it is in when the people who watch crap on tv like this vote who comes into power in the elections!!


Its just family viewing and I think you are really going over the top when you consider anyone who watches it to be responsible for the state of the country. 
It would be interesting to see what you watch on tv.


----------



## gt5500

dcj said:


> Its just family viewing and I think you are really going over the top when you consider anyone who watches it to be responsible for the state of the country.
> It would be interesting to see what you watch on tv.


Yeah bit out of order really, I only watch it because I have an interest in music and despite what armchair experts say there are often some very good singers on there and you get the rare chance to hear people singing au naturale instead of the processed cr4p you normally get.


----------



## one_question

gt5500 said:


> ...
> 
> there are often some very good singers on there and you get the rare chance to hear people singing au naturale instead of the processed cr4p you normally get.


Completely agree.

Often I watch X-factor with the wife and kids and one of the guests comes on and does a turn and we remark how, if they were actually in the competition, they'd be slated by the judges and probably voted off. When compared to the contestants who are amateurs, the contestants do a far better job. Bear in mind too how these acts get less than a week between shows to put on an act. They produce something that is often in tune and well choreographed.

It's obvious that even the twins, whilst in my opinion being not as good vocally, put loads of work in and are entertaining.

What is a shame is that although some fantastic talent is found through the show, that talent is then cloned into canned type music to make the most money possible rather than to display that talent.

Take Leona who must be the best singer to have gone through x-factor/pop-idol. We wait a year for a single from her (in the UK) and the result is some warble that could have been sung by almost anyone. I remember watching her in one of the heats singing "Somewhere over the rainbow" and the hairs stuck up on the back of my neck.

IMO X-factor is good family entertainment if you disregard the occasional drugged up artist.

G


----------



## Ross

I dont watch it but I feel the "JEDWARD" is a fix so they win,release a single for Christmas make a ton of money and hopefully vanish.


----------



## gt5500

one_question said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Often I watch X-factor with the wife and kids and one of the guests comes on and does a turn and we remark how, if they were actually in the competition, they'd be slated by the judges and probably voted off. When compared to the contestants who are amateurs, the contestants do a far better job. Bear in mind too how these acts get less than a week between shows to put on an act. They produce something that is often in tune and well choreographed.
> 
> It's obvious that even the twins, whilst in my opinion being not as good vocally, put loads of work in and are entertaining.
> 
> What is a shame is that although some fantastic talent is found through the show, that talent is then cloned into canned type music to make the most money possible rather than to display that talent.
> 
> Take Leona who must be the best singer to have gone through x-factor/pop-idol. We wait a year for a single from her (in the UK) and the result is some warble that could have been sung by almost anyone. I remember watching her in one of the heats singing "Somewhere over the rainbow" and the hairs stuck up on the back of my neck.
> 
> IMO X-factor is good family entertainment if you disregard the occasional drugged up artist.
> 
> G


Agree with everything you said apart from the part about Jedward, personally I dont think they are entertaining certainly not in a way that couldn't be replicated by a large proportion of the population. What you say about Leona is spot on though.


----------



## sanchez

The thing is with Jedward they might be good to watch but they cant sing for $hit, how "if they win" are they gonna sell there single??? They wont be able to jump about like a couple of twats then will they


----------



## Rowan83

Jedward through again!!!! :doublesho

Lloyds needs to go IMO.


----------



## Ross

MatrixGuy said:


> Jedward through again!!!! :doublesho
> 
> Lloyds needs to go IMO.


Fix fix fix fix fix fix fix fix fix:lol:


----------



## Cliff

Not watching any more after last week


----------



## MOB

I'm hoping Simon loses his act after deadlock


----------



## Rowan83

MOB said:


> I'm hoping Simon loses his act after deadlock


I think he is regretting it now.


----------



## Tom_O

Danni Minogue side-boob FTW.


----------



## sanchez

Sideboob!!!!!


----------



## Grizzle

Jesus that is a sideboob of silicone's.


----------



## MOB

MOB said:


> I'm hoping Simon loses his act after deadlock


Woohoo


----------



## Rowan83

Can't believe Jamie went, he is SOOOO much better than Lloyd.


----------



## dcj

To say the sing off is about the best performance of the night Louis Walsh had decided who was going out before Jamie and Lloyd had sung a note.
This show is more farcical every week


----------



## Kriminal

dcj said:


> To say the sing off is about the best performance of the night Louis Walsh had decided who was going out before Jamie and Lloyd had sung a note.
> This show is more farcical every week


I think it's about time the contestants voted for a judge to be sent off each week.....

.....BYE BYE LOUIS !


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Time for Jedward to go!!


----------



## one_question

Only good act of the show tonight - Joe.

G


----------



## bidderman1969

i think stacey was the best this week


----------



## Trist

bidderman1969 said:


> i think stacey was the best this week


Ditto! Performance had some atmosphere about it! :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

So who's hitting the road tonight, do you reckon ?

I wanna kick that Lloyd kiddie out, or Jedward :wall:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Kriminal said:


> I wanna kick that Lloyd kiddie out, or Jedward :wall:


+1 Get either of them OUT :wave:


----------



## Ross

Hmmm I wonder who will go through tonight?


----------



## Rowan83

Joe was absolutely fantastic last night. I definately think more of him now.

Joe, Stacey and Olly in the final i think.


----------



## Rowan83

I hope bottom 2 tonight will be Lloyd and Jedward.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Crikey Gordon Brown's had some make over!!!

Not a bad voice either. Can see his [email protected] through the dress tho!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

WHAT is that all about!!!


----------



## Rowan83

W_VRS said:


> WHAT is that all about!!!


Can't agree more!!!

I can't get my head round it, Olly in the bottom 2??!?!

Lloyd is rubbish compared to Olly.


----------



## ant_s

did you see simons face when he realised his act was against jedward? and if his act goes out tonight it will be his own fault for putting them through last week or the week before


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

ant_s said:


> did you see simons face when he realised his act was against jedward? and if his act goes out tonight it will be his own fault for putting them through last week or the week before


I'd quite like it if the twins stayed in just to get Simon back for not voting them off the other week....
Then again the twins do my nut so maybe not!!


----------



## one_question

:wave::wave:Jedward

Said that before though.

G


----------



## pdv40

ant_s said:


> did you see simons face when he realised his act was against jedward? and if his act goes out tonight it will be his own fault for putting them through last week or the week before


I thought exactly that, it will serve him right for being a spineless little whimp!


----------



## Rowan83

To be honest though, only Louis will vote for Jedward!


----------



## sanchez

I really want Jedward to go through now!!!!!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

My shower singing is better than this TRASH


----------



## one_question

I think my cat needs the vet.


----------



## ksm1985

john and edward cant sing, im no expert but that was dull flat borin and lifeless,


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

one_question said:


> I think my cat needs the vet.


Lol!! Someone tell me how they have got this far :spam:


----------



## ArcticVXR

Jedward will go through based on how the rest of the show has gone. Simon should have voted them off when he had the chance....it's gonna come back and bite him on the ar$e now!


----------



## sanchez

Please DEADLOCK!!!!


----------



## ksm1985

maybe not lol


----------



## ant_s

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!! there out!!!!!!


----------



## sanchez

Bugger


----------



## ksm1985

thank *** haha


----------



## Rowan83

Wahoooooooo

Am glad Olly didn't go out.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Haliluya


----------



## ArcticVXR

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kendall

about time


----------



## Simon01

phew they gone,


:wave: jedward 


Something tells me that aint the last of them tho


----------



## Rowan83

Simon01 said:


> phew they gone,
> 
> :wave: jedward
> 
> *Something tells me that aint the last of them tho*


That is for definate mate, lol. We will see them on tv sometime soon.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

MatrixGuy said:


> That is for definate mate, lol. We will see them on tv sometime soon.


Ant & Dec no.2 :wall:


----------



## dcj

How to kill a perfectly good power ballad, let Mariah Carey re-record it.


----------



## david g

Thank goodness the two boys are gone ,it was only a matter of time


----------



## Ben_ZS

At last. Let X Factor start now.


----------



## Kriminal

Roll on next week : my sights are on Lloyd getting the boot next :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

Congratulations to Dannii for sticking to her principles and putting out the worst act. She could have got one up on Simon by sending it to Deadlock.


----------



## Kriminal

Gruffs said:


> Congratulations to Dannii for sticking to her principles and putting out the worst act. She could have got one up on Simon by sending it to Deadlock.


That's true. I was gripping the seat last night when she was asking questions. She's my favourite judge now


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Simon is a coward!! Lloyd next week :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

stacey to win


----------



## one_question

Stacey, Joe and Olly in the final - Joe to win.


----------



## buckas

stacey cracks me up when she talks

FANKSSSSS :lol:


----------



## one_question

buckas said:


> stacey cracks me up when she talks
> 
> FANKSSSSS :lol:


Isn't she great?



> it just gets funner


She is just brill.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

She's hilarious :lol:


----------



## Rowan83

I really, really hope Lloyd goes tonight.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

MatrixGuy said:


> I really, really hope Lloyd goes tonight.


He better go out!!


----------



## one_question

My prediction...

Lloyd and Stacey in the sing off.


----------



## Rowan83

one_question said:


> My prediction...
> 
> Lloyd and Stacey in the sing off.


There is no sing off now mate. Just public vote.


----------



## one_question

^^

Ooh Err.

Hope it's Lloyd then!



Cheers

G :thumb:


EDIT

Nice cat suit.



DOUBLE EDIT

Finally it's a singing competition.


----------



## Rowan83

Yes!!

Am so glad Lloyd went. I was worried for a moment when he was left with Olly!


----------



## Leemack

who cares

Its all crap 

Top gears nearly on :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

the_knight said:


> who cares
> 
> Its all crap
> 
> Top gears nearly on :thumb:


lol, you know you love it mate.


----------



## Rowan83

So glad Olly went through.

Who do you think will win? It's either Olly or Joe IMO.


----------



## ArcticVXR

I think Stacey looks like an Afghan hound :lol:


----------



## Rowan83

thevaleter said:


> I think Stacey looks like an Afghan hound :lol:


lol, wtf?! :lol: She is very pretty and can sing well but i get annoyed when she opens her mouth to talk.


----------



## Trist

I want Stacy to win. But reality, I think it'll either Olly or Joe!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

covered all the bases there trist lol


----------



## Modmedia

Stacy to win!

I actually _love_ her.


----------



## Trist

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> covered all the bases there trist lol


haha :thumb: I wont be wrong at this rate


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

lol , thought danyl would win , so im out , not that i watch it mind :wave:


----------



## dcj

thevaleter said:


> I think Stacey looks like an Afghan hound :lol:


She looks like Bernie Winters when she smiles.


----------



## Maggi200

Got Joe in the work sweepstake so he's gotta do it! I don't think olly can as some of his songs have sounded like karaoke. And stacey needs to learn how to breath in without sucking the microphone!


----------



## Gruffs

I have never understood what the 'karaoke' thing is and why louis walsh is so fascinated with it.

There has to be a natural melody to a song so if the original artist sang the 'best' version of it anything else will sound contrived, dis-jointed and frankly like you are wailing a series of tenuous harmonies over what used to be a good song (which is why people got fed up with Danyl). 

There is nothing wrong with reproducing the song as written if it is better than the alternatives. Which in most cases, it is. As shown by Joe. Sing it well and you don't need to mess around with the song.


----------



## bidderman1969

maggi112 said:


> Got Joe in the work sweepstake so he's gotta do it! I don't think olly can as some of his songs have sounded like karaoke. And stacey needs to learn how to breath in without sucking the microphone!


oh shush you, let Stacey do whatever she likes with the microphone  :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

bidderman1969 said:


> oh shush you, let Stacey do whatever she likes with the microphone  :thumb:


Lol, it is annoying IMHO. She seems a little too excited to be on stage. Joe is a little bland though, does the mellow stuff well but I can't see him being exciting live which is how I would best judge a performer personally. And olly sucks. I actually don't know who I WANT to win, therefore Joe must win. Then I can win money


----------



## Kriminal

Okay then. Who do you reckon's getting the boot tonight ?

My money's on Stacey, especially if she speaks !


----------



## Clio_SX

Kriminal said:


> Okay then. Who do you reckon's getting the boot tonight ?
> 
> My money's on Stacey, especially if she speaks !


That is not very nice is it dave lol but kay is on your side lol and she has put a bet on olly to win :wall:


----------



## Kriminal

Clio_SX said:


> That is not very nice is it dave lol but kay is on your side lol and she has put a bet on olly to win :wall:


Pah! She looks like a horse, and whinnys like one too (Stacey that is, not Kay!!) 

My money was on Danyl.....at least I was right in one way - he's got a recording contract already...lol


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Fanx!


----------



## Clio_SX

lol y he is really crap lol


----------



## raitkens83

Kriminal said:


> Pah! *She looks like a horse*, and whinnys like one too (Stacey that is, not Kay!!)
> 
> My money was on Danyl.....at least I was right in one way - he's got a recording contract already...lol


She has amazing legs tho:argie:


----------



## Nickos

X Factor Sucks! RATM for XMas Number 1!!


----------



## dew1911

You know whichever moron wins will never achive anything major, 1 maybe 2 hits then a life of playing lesuire centres.

X factor is helping kill the music industry, slowly and surely...


----------



## ross-1888

there has been good things that have came out of these talent shows. a lot of people who wouldnt be where they are today if it wasnt for them

they do have bad points as well as there good points

imo there has really only ever been 2 people who can safely say they have made it in the industry after winning these shows.


Leona lewis
Will Young

imo anyway


----------



## mr kuryakin

ross-1888 said:


> there has been good things that have came out of these talent shows. a lot of people who wouldnt be where they are today if it wasnt for them
> 
> they do have bad points as well as there good points
> 
> imo there has really only ever been 2 people who can safely say they have made it in the industry after winning these shows.
> 
> Leona lewis
> Will Young
> 
> imo anyway


very true but do they have to spoil christmas no.1 every year.i used to look forward seeing what made it to no.1 at christmas(sad i know) but now its what ever simon says will be christmas no.1


----------



## -Kev-

so this years xmas #1 will just be another copy by another talentless 'signer' who can't come up with their own songs. thats real talent - not trying to copy old songs


----------



## Rowan83

Olly to win, come on!

Although Joe will probably take it, lol.


----------



## Rowan83

Nooooooooooooo. Gutted for Olly 

Well done Joe! He had the better voice but i think Olly is the better perfomer.


----------



## -ROM-

MatrixGuy said:


> Nooooooooooooo. Gutted for Olly
> 
> Well done Joe! He had the better voice but i think Olly is the better perfomer.


Yeah he's got a good voice but as far as personality and performance is concerned he is utterly bland.


----------



## Rowan83

rmorgan84 said:


> Yeah he's got a good voice but as far as personality and performance is concerned he is utterly bland.


lol, is it me that thinks Joe is a bit wet?


----------



## mwbpsx

Remember Danii last week asking 'is this a singing competition?' he is the better singer, you dont have to perform in a recording studio. And unpopular as this view may be, he made GM sound strained and ordinary last night


----------



## mr kuryakin

MatrixGuy said:


> lol, is it me that thinks Joe is a bit wet?


no i think the same. he just seems like a wee boy that would sing in the school choir.but hey he will make simon a fortune and thats the whole point of the show.


----------

